# Pax with low ratings



## Chrisreese (Apr 19, 2015)

It been driving a little over a year now and noticed recently that more Pax have 4.7 and lower. Maybe uber drivers rating pax who don't tip is working ?! But over all to me it seems like the night clientele has gone down from what it was a year ago. It seems like I'm picking up drug dealers and drunk people with no class. Before the drunks had class and were grateful to be getting picked up. now they're cheap and entitled. But atleast the drug dealers tip. They know I know what they are doing!


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Chrisreese said:


> It been driving a little over a year now and noticed recently that more Pax have 4.7 and lower. Maybe uber drivers rating pax who don't tip is working ?! But over all to me it seems like the night clientele has gone down from what it was a year ago. It seems like I'm picking up drug dealers and drunk people with no class. Before the drunks had class and were grateful to be getting picked up. now they're cheap and entitled. But atleast the drug dealers tip. They know I know what they are doing!


I agree


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

Chrisreese said:


> It been driving a little over a year now and noticed recently that more Pax have 4.7 and lower. Maybe uber drivers rating pax who don't tip is working ?! But over all to me it seems like the night clientele has gone down from what it was a year ago. It seems like I'm picking up drug dealers and drunk people with no class. Before the drunks had class and were grateful to be getting picked up. now they're cheap and entitled. But atleast the drug dealers tip. They know I know what they are doing!


Right on .........see the same thing I have over 1500 trips and Uber paks are getting shiter.....


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

I pick up based on name and time of the day and place 
I do 1-5 Everything In between


----------



## Chrisreese (Apr 19, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> I pick up based on name and time of the day and place
> I do 1-5 Everything In between


So you wouldn't pick up Jamal in Compton at 4am with a 4.0?


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Chrisreese said:


> So you wouldn't pick up Jamal in Compton at 4am with a 4.0?


It's not name but rating matters


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Chrisreese said:


> So you wouldn't pick up Jamal in Compton at 4am with a 4.0?


No I would but no Chad from Hermosa pier at 2:00


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

Chrisreese said:


> It been driving a little over a year now and noticed recently that more Pax have 4.7 and lower. Maybe uber drivers rating pax who don't tip is working ?! But over all to me it seems like the night clientele has gone down from what it was a year ago. It seems like I'm picking up drug dealers and drunk people with no class. Before the drunks had class and were grateful to be getting picked up. now they're cheap and entitled. But atleast the drug dealers tip. They know I know what they are doing!


no prejudice here, but 100% of entitled pax, are whites. they are so god damn annoying, loud, touch my radio, burp, fart, list goes on.... and act like they own me.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

It's good that drivers are more aware of pax ratings so they know who to pick up and not. I'm always prejudiced of pax ratings - who knows, it may save my life.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> No I would but no Chad from Hermosa pier at 2:00


 would you pick up Ali in irvine at 9pm with a 4.6 rating?


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

It depends if he's Ali or if it's short for Allison 
Uber x late night you get a call from a girl from a bar where the youth hang out its most likely a group of 4 annoying pax 3 guys 1 girl 2 guys 2 girls 
I like single riders they get in say hi then theyre on their phone texting or whatever I stick to the burbs late night no hotspots


----------



## Saleem hatoum (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes,here in the University town florida the student rating has gone down a lot since Jan. used to be 5* norm but now it is 4.7* norm, I have even seen 3.5* which I never accepted them.


----------

